# how to find open ports ?



## assddd (Jun 10, 2007)

i know that i need to write in cmd       netstat -an
but when i try to check with Azureus client if those ports are open, it says they are closed.

please help, how can i find open ports ?




listening ports means ports that are in use ?


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jun 10, 2007)

assddd said:
			
		

> i know that i need to write in cmd       netstat -an
> but when i try to check with Azureus client if those ports are open, it says they are closed.
> 
> please help, how can i find open ports ?
> ...



buddy no hacking help in this forum u can google ur question and can find the answer 
AFAIK finding potrs which r open is very difficult cos from thousands of active ports only one or two opens and that to for very small period of time .

someone plz correct me if i am wrong


----------



## digit i am thinking (Jun 10, 2007)

use Dtask manager


----------



## Garbage (Jun 10, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> buddy no hacking help in this forum


dear, who told u that *only hackers* wanna know open ports ??


			
				saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> u can google ur question and can find the answer


& u can get answers of nearly all questions from google, then why these forums are for??


			
				saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> AFAIK finding potrs which r open is very difficult cos from thousands of active ports only one or two opens and that to for very small period of time .
> someone plz correct me if i am wrong



Who says that it's difficult...??? Now a days u don't have to do it manually.

U can get port scanner HERE


----------



## xbonez (Jun 10, 2007)

^^nice reply


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jun 10, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> dear, who told u that *only hackers* wanna know open ports ??
> 
> & u can get answers of nearly all questions from google, then why these forums are for??
> 
> ...



thanks for correcting me But i wana know for what else purpose u wana know open ports ?
AFAIK these forum is for sharing u r knowledge u r experience lerning from some one which google cant lol


----------



## Garbage (Jun 10, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> But i wana know for what else purpose u wana know open ports ?



Knowing open ports u can investigate if u have trojan horse or malware installed.

Most of them open specific ports to communicate with their client softwares.


----------



## assddd (Jun 11, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> thanks for correcting me But i wana know for what else purpose u wana know open ports ?
> AFAIK these forum is for sharing u r knowledge u r experience lerning from some one which google cant lol





i said i need it for Azureus.



			
				shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> Who says that it's difficult...??? Now a days u don't have to do it manually.
> 
> U can get port scanner HERE




these programs are completely secured ?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 11, 2007)

Ofcourse they are buddy. They are meant specially for Network Administrator.

I am guessing you want to check opened ports so u can set azures to use that port. Am I right?

Well her is a suggestion, you can manually open ports in your firewall and router (modem.) Do this. Its better if open ports ourselves and then set Azures or utorrent to use that port.

@saurabh kakkar
You need to open port if you want to download with full potential on utorrent or azures.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 11, 2007)

assddd said:
			
		

> these programs are completely secured ?



unless & until u have downloaded them from secure source !


----------



## assddd (Jun 12, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Ofcourse they are buddy. They are meant specially for Network Administrator.
> 
> I am guessing you want to check opened ports so u can set azures to use that port. Am I right?
> 
> ...




i prefer not to mess with my router (my brother wont let me, and i cant make him open ports for me).


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 12, 2007)

To forward ports on a router, you got only 2 ways. Manual or UPnP if it supports it. Else forget torrents


----------



## assddd (Jun 12, 2007)

i used Nmap and i found an open port but the test i did with azureus said it is closed.
is it open or closed ?


----------



## assddd (Jun 14, 2007)

bump!


----------



## assddd (Jun 16, 2007)

a port is opened and i used it in azureus, the test in that program says its closed.
anyway, now that i put it there will my download be faster (im downloading torrents with 5 - 10 seeders) ?

my downloads should be much faster ?
what do you think my max download speed should be ?

i have 2.5 MB adsl.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 16, 2007)

5-10 seeders would hardly give more than 10KBps momentary speeds ..


----------



## rb_kaustuv (Jun 16, 2007)

*@assddd* : You can go here "**www.grc.com/x/portprobe=xxxx"*.

Replace *xxxx* with a port number of your choice and check again...if it is open then use it..else try try again...and you will definitely succeed..


----------



## Jopatel (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Saurabh

you are 110% wrong about it, finding open port is not hacking, it is actually prevent for being hacked. so please practice b4 u preach.

Thanks
Jo




saurabh kakkar said:


> buddy no hacking help in this forum u can google ur question and can find the answer
> AFAIK finding potrs which r open is very difficult cos from thousands of active ports only one or two opens and that to for very small period of time .
> 
> someone plz correct me if i am wrong


----------

